# Keep It Up



## pirahna (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey guys,
Pirahna here (or Dave) and yes I,m a noob.I've been visiting this site for awhile for info and tips but felt obligated to sign up when I heard about the proposed cigar tax.Just wanted to stress how important it is that we all be heard on this matter.Being from Maryland I have already contacted Barbara Mikulski and Ben Cardin.I haven't gotten a response from either one although I did read the form letter she sent one of the other posters.Hang in there guys and dont give up.Keep writing those letters and e-mails.Every little bit helps.Remember Strength In Numbers!Just be sure to be polite although it can be tough.

Thanks,
Pirahna:ss:bx


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the club, glad to hear you are with in the fight against the sin tax.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

pirahna said:


> Keep writing those letters and e-mails.


Letters are better than emails. And welcome!

-Ken


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome and thank you for fighting for our freedom to smoke!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to have you among us... keep fighting the good fight. :ss


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just sent e-mails to the Prez, as well as my Tx. Reps and Wa. Reps. (military "dual citizenship.") I know they, (the Wa. reps.) already voted in favor of the tax, but, President Bush says he's going to veto the bill. Therefor, my emails ask them to change their minds and vote "no" on an override of the veto.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Yesterday I got an email from some guy named Chris at *IPCPR*: the International Premium Cigar and Pipe Retailers

and I was able to fill out a form and had my choice to email or fax. I went the fax route this time, figuring they might have to look at something.

Keep on keepin' on :ss


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm really starting to wonder if being polite to our elected officials pays off. When I read the letters they send or the speeches they make and basically hear, "hush now sheep, we know what is better for you. No back in you hole and keep paying those taxes."

Although there are exceptions.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone have a form letter that they would care to share with the rest of C.S. you know the kind very intelligently written that we can mass produce. 

I am thinking of Tim Robbins character in Shawshank Redeption when he wanted money for his library.

Send one a week until we hear something that we want to hear. Instead of their cookie cutter response they always send.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> Anyone have a form letter that they would care to share with the rest of C.S. you know the kind very intelligently written that we can mass produce.
> 
> I am thinking of Tim Robbins character in Shawshank Redeption when he wanted money for his library.
> 
> Send one a week until we hear something that we want to hear. Instead of their cookie cutter response they always send.


Speaking of, I just got this one back from the White House:



> On behalf of President Bush, thank you for your correspondence.
> 
> We appreciate hearing your views and welcome your suggestions.
> 
> ...


I can only hope there is some intern keeping tally of responses. :ms


----------

